# Which DELL laptop should I buy



## g_goyal2000 (May 31, 2014)

Ok guys.

I'm here in a dilemma.

I used to have a Dell Studio 1558 laptop which was under warranty.
It recently developed a snag & Dell could not repair as requisite parts were End-of-Life (not available anymore).

So they took back the system & are offering me a credit note to buy any Dell product.

Now, since I need a laptop & can only buy from Dell, I need your advice which model I should buy.

*Questionnaire:*

*1) What is your budget?*
50-70K INR


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


*3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
MS Office, Windows Mail, Facebook Games, Latest hardcore games like crysis 3, etc.


*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Should have a backlit keyboard


*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
DELL


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
*Screen resolution*  - Atleast HD
*Battery back up* - Don't care
*Purchase place* - Direct purchase from company - Dell India

I have shortlisted a few models:

Dell Inspiron 15R Dell Inspiron 15R Optional Touch Screen Laptop Details | Dell India

Dell Inspiron 15 Inspiron 15 Laptop Available with Touch Screen Details | Dell India 

Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Inspiron 15 7000 Series Touch Laptop Details | Dell India

Dell Inspiron 15Z Dell Inspiron 15z Laptop - Ultrabook from Dell

Dell Inspiron 15R

Kindly suggest.

*Oops.. Looks like I posted thread in wrong section... Can the Mods plz move this thread to the laptop section*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

for 70k, all current Dell laptops are crap (ULV processor in 60k+ laptop  ) compared to the config that Lenovo Y510p offers IMO.

Ask them for a full refund and then get Y510p. much better VFM product.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for your opinion.

I doubt that after using the system for more than 4 years, they'll offer me a refund.

I also like Y510p, but I can buy only from Dell.

What choice do I have!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

Either this one:
Inspiron 15 Laptop Available with Touch Screen Details | Dell India

OR
This:

Buy Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop from a dell express shipping affiliate store in India

Even though you won't get performance equivalence of Lenovo Y510p, if you are getting a discount then its good enough(considering the discount is equal to 10-15k).


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok, I haven't bought any of the above mentioned unit yet.

But now I am seriously considering following two models:

Dell Inspiron 15 3542 laptop - 15.6 Inch, 4th Gen Core i5 laptop

Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Series 15.6" LED Touch Display laptop

Moreover, is nVidia 840M 2GB DDR3 better or nVidia GT 750M 2GB DDR5 better?

Kindly suggest.


----------



## seamon (Jun 25, 2014)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Ok, I haven't bought any of the above mentioned unit yet.
> 
> But now I am seriously considering following two models:
> 
> ...



Alright,
1. GT 740m GDDR5 does not exist. It's 2GB DDR3.
2.GT 755m GDDR5(Y510p) is better than GT 840M(DDR3;GDDR5 does not exist).
3. A core i5 in a budget of 70k is neither suggested nor practical.
4.Lastly,+1 to Lenovo Y510p.
5And yes GT840m is better than GT 740m(Z510;sub 50k laptop).


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.
And sorry.

It's not GT 740M, but GT 750M.
Post modified.

And like I earlier mentioned, I have a credit note through which I can buy only DELL products.
Or I can either sell the credit note for which I have not yet found a buyer.

But sticking to me query here, kindly suggest.


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

g_goyal2000 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> And sorry.
> 
> It's not GT 740M, but GT 750M.
> ...



You can buy an Alienware instead.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW I was in a similar dilemma last year. I had a credit note sorta thingy worth 65k. I could buy any laptop worth 65k from Dell,Asus,Apple,Lenovo and other major OEMs. I went for Dell Inspiron 15 3357(core i7 4500U+AMD 8850m(GDDR5;equal to GT 755m GDDR5).


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can buy an Alienware instead.



No thanks. I would rather get an assembled desktop rather than an Alienware.



seamon said:


> BTW I was in a similar dilemma last year. I had a credit note sorta thingy worth 65k. I could buy any laptop worth 65k from Dell,Asus,Apple,Lenovo and other major OEMs. I went for Dell Inspiron 15 3357(core i7 4500U+AMD 8850m(GDDR5;equal to GT 755m GDDR5).


I was also considering the same. I went & checked it out at a Dell Exclusive Store. One look at Inspiron 15 was enough to change my mind & choose another model. Entirely plastic & such dull & ugly looking.

If I had a chance at buying y510p, I would have bought it already. But I can't.

But like I said earlier, I am now seriously considering the following :

Dell Inspiron 15 3542 laptop - 15.6 Inch, 4th Gen Core i5 laptop

The Inspiron 15 3542 has i7 4510U, 1 TB HDD, 8GB RAM & nVidia 840M 2 GB @ DDR3. But no backlit keyboard.
It's a new model & is selling like hot cakes.

I am seriously considering this model but no backlit keyboard is a big dampener.

Dell Inspiron 15 7000 Series 15.6" LED Touch Display laptop

The Inspiron 15 7537 has i5 4200U, 500 GB HDD, 6GB RAM & nVidia GT 750M 2 GB @ DDR5 with backlit keyboard.

What should I do?


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

g_goyal2000 said:


> No thanks. I would rather get an assembled desktop rather than an Alienware.
> 
> 
> I was also considering the same. I went & checked it out at a Dell Exclusive Store. One look at Inspiron 15 was enough to change my mind & choose another model. Entirely plastic & such dull & ugly looking.
> ...



core i5 4200U is at par with core i3 M processors.
Inspiron 15R has an aluminum body. It comes with core i7 4500U+AMD 8850M(GDDR5). You can take a look at that.
Otherwise Dell Inspiron 15 3542 is good enough.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2014)

dell suks buy hp


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> dell suks buy hp



HP sucks more


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 26, 2014)

It seems DELL is silently releasing new models of laptops.
First Inspiron 3542 & now Inspiron 5547.

Check this out:

New Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop with 4th Gen C i7-4500U,8GB RAM,1TB HDD

What do you guys think about this one?


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

g_goyal2000 said:


> It seems DELL is silently releasing new models of laptops.
> First Inspiron 3542 & now Inspiron 5547.
> 
> Check this out:
> ...



No.
840m is muss muss better.


----------

